# False Morel ID



## alan

I'm posting these pics for a friend. His neighbor found these in her backyard in Saint Paul on Sunday, May 11. We're thinking Verpa bohemica but are not sure. Any thoughts on possible ID would be much appreciated. Thanks!

[/url] 

[url=http://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc121/CoeHayden/IMG_1060a.jpg][img][/url]


----------



## fungusrookie

cut it in half and see if there are veins instead of bumps. veins are typically false morels, but you can still eat them if you cook them very well. found several false morels, cleaned them and cooked them well zero issues. to be perfectly safe if you question it then don't eat it.


----------



## growfindexplore

Another key is when you cut it in half, where does top connect to the stem? Cut in half and post pics.


----------



## cowboy

That is DEFINITELY Bohemica! My advice is leave it. Some have no problems with it, but it is a neurological disruptor. NOT something to play around with. IF you are one of the people adversely affected by this mushroom, it could prove disastrous. Better safe than sorry in my book.


----------



## tickcollector

Verpa Bohemica is not a false morel. You can eat Verpas (half free morel, early morel), but some are effected as Cowboy said. You could try a small taste and see how it goes, but better safe than sorry (as Cowboy said). False Morels are nasty looking short squat mushrooms that are/can be quite large. I would eat those myself, but only because I've had similar morphs and vepas with no ill effects. http://thegreatmorel.com/falsemorel2.html


----------



## shroomtrooper

Looks like a half free, never bothered with them, too fragile and heard they don't taste as good.


----------



## alan

Thanks for the replies everyone. Apparently she ate them with no ill side effects, but we will forward this information. Thanks again...


----------



## theotherredmeat

Truly helpful for novice shroomer


----------

